# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  1ª fábrica de papel que consume agua regenerada en Madrid

## G20

Una buena in¡ciativa:

"Una investigación iniciada por el Grupo de Investigación Celulosa y Papel de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM) y continuada por el Canal de Isabel II convierte a Holmen Paper Madrid en referente mundial por ser la primera empresa papelera que utiliza 100% agua regenerada para la fabricación de papel prensa reciclado.
En el año 2005 una grave sequía afectó a toda la Comunidad de Madrid despertando las alarmas entre todas las empresas que utilizaban agua potable ante la más que posible amenaza de corte de suministro dado el bajo nivel de los pantanos. ".

http://www.madridiario.es/2012/Octub...drilena.html10

----------


## Madrugaor

Estupendo invento. Ahora hace falta descubrir cómo evitar el pestazo que echan las fábricas de papel. Cerca de Igualada, Barcelona, hay un pueblo que huele muy raro. Allí todo huele a lo mismo. Estás en el bar tomando un café y huele a eso; estás comiendo el menú y está aromatizado con eso, etc... . Un pestazo como si te metieras dentro de un palomar y te embadurnaras de excrementos de esos volátiles. Un olor mucho más desagradable que el de aquel pueblo cuyos habitantes vivían, en su mayor parte, de una conocida fábrica de galletas.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obfSYWJd9iA

----------

